# does your puppy do flips?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker's sort of like a loose bag of bones sometimes...he'll be running and jumping and then he rolls over on his back like a big sack of puppy. Hilarious to see. Doesn't faze him at all--he just gets up and keeps going. 

I've had puppies before but don't remember flips and all the gangliness. I suspect it comes from growing so big so fast.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My little GSD foster pup constantly did somersaults or "tuck n rolls". Sometimes they were accidents and sometimes i swear they were on purpose. The funniest was when she'd get half way and then lose momentum so she'd be stuck with her head upside down, her bum in the air, and peeking out from under her tail. That pup was constantly leaping in the air and rolling...she was a little Cirque de Soleil pup!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

My lab mix puppy does flips all the time. Sooo funny to see. I swear he's part acrobat.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben sometimes does somersaults and shoulder rolls when he's rolling in the grass. He'll throw himself down, over, and up in one motion. It's hilarious.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I probably don't need to answer this one, just look at the name of my youngest


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Was at dog park this eve and I saw a St Bernard do a back flip on purpose just for fun. Asked owner she said he does it for fun and to get belly rubs. Dog weighs 170 pounds. Quite a sight! .


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, Flora still does somersaults. We'll be playing and I'll sit on the ground and she'll charge me and just somersault into my lap. Other times, I'll reach down to pet her and she'll tuck her head in and just sort of half-flop over so her butt is high in the sky and her face is smushed in the grass. Dogs are goofy!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

My Cannella does..she is the most flexible dog I've ever seen. I love it too when she flips her head backwards in excitement, turns circles, flips on the grass and wiggles...she is quite the enthusiastic creature...


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

oops, sorry, she is not a puppy. She is almost 3!


----------



## sns3948 (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha Bentley does flips too. He gets into "puppy crazy" mode and grabs his tail and rolls across the length of our backyard. I would swear he does like 10 flips in a row. Love it!


----------

